# Convergence Location



## Brianvpost (Aug 12, 2009)

I've been troubleshooting my Sony KP-48S35 tv now for about a week. there is a solid blue line across the top right corner. I used to be able to stomp on the floor or tap the side of the tv and everything was fine. But lately it has taken about an hour for this blue line to go away. I am wondering if anyone could point me in the right direction; so i can pin point where my Convergence Circuit Board is. 
Thanks


----------



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

A blue line? That does not sound like convergence. Can you post an image?


----------

